# Aesthetically combining vintage cinema and classical music



## Fenestella

I love to research/rediscover the vintage films of the forgotten but spectacular actresses, as much as the obscure but amazing works of classical composers; and I love the combination of the two on cinematic display - a wonderful aesthetic experience.

In the following presentation, I edited together a breathtaking appearance of the largely forgotten Florence Rice (scenes from Four Girls in White) and an equally breathtaking yet lesser-known work by Moritz Moszkowski (the 2nd movement of his Piano Concerto). Enjoy


----------

